# Audi RS4 B5 Avant



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi Guys.

Having a little change in direction soon, need some more space and allways loved these cars.....

Anybody had one,got any pointers....

What to look out for etc. Tunability?

Thanks

Scott


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

good choice, awesome looking cars

rs246.com may help


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Bit weary of that site....

I really want an honest review, they are hardly likely to say they are unreliable if they own one. i have found that previous owners give the best reviews???

I understand turbos need an overhaul at 100k?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

very true. i've heard that the site in general is very clicky and think it's all good.

what are you looking at in spec, age, mileage etc on budget?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

You could try a PM to Clived, I'm pretty sure he's still got his.

Graham


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Yes he has - think he's running about 460BHP. Does anyone remember Andyroo's monster at Oulton Park, 600 BHP and stripped out with two fire extinguisher sized Nitrous bottles in the back


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> Yes he has - think he's running about 460BHP. Does anyone remember Andyroo's monster at Oulton Park, 600 BHP and stripped out with two fire extinguisher sized Nitrous bottles in the back


Hi Rob, yes I do think it was this beauty :-










Few more pics http://www.norman.pyke.btinternet.co.uk ... index.html


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Norm how are you doing - he carried SOOOO much speed through the corners


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> You could try a PM to Clived, I'm pretty sure he's still got his.
> 
> Graham


He sure has I had to slow to let him passed on the M4 on Sunday comming home from ADI :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

So you're gonna replace the B7 with a B5?? :?

By all accounts they're very reliable cars & of course more tunable than a B7 given the forced induction. Engine & Gearbox are almost bulletproof, but my concern would be their age, as they do look a tad long in the tooth when viewed against the rest of the Audi range.

Prices are at a decent level & bargains are out there. You'd be lucky to get a stock one though, as i'd be sure most have been fettled to some degree.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I really like them - always have - but if you want lots of space (compared to what?) then they're not the best cars.

If you're a reasonably tall driver then the back of your seat will be a gnats cock away from touching the seat behind.


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

The B7 Cab is being replaced with a brand new one from the factory, just a waiting game now.....

I drive a TT daily and its a pain having no room for passengers etc.

The RS4 looks beautiful, it is sooo wide and I thought that it was very tunable. Need to test one...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scott-tt225 said:


> The B7 Cab is being replaced with a brand new one from the factory, just a waiting game now.....
> 
> I drive a TT daily and its a pain having no room for passengers etc.
> 
> The RS4 looks beautiful, it is sooo wide and I thought that it was very tunable. Need to test one...


Furry muff.

As Kell says, the rear legroom in the B5 RS4 although more than the TT is less than the B7, unless you have buckets in the B7 in which case it's about the same. It's an oddity how Audi actually shrink the rear cabin in A4/6's on the Avant models.

As for Tunable, the sky & your wallet are the limits. Many out there with up to & even over 500BHP although they're big money conversions. For about Â£3K you can get one to around 440+BHP with no trouble, as that's just a re-map & Miltek.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I would comment, but as a regular on RS246 I'm probably way too biased. 

You really should read through some of the threads - lots of issues regularly discussed there :roll:

Wouldn't agree with Paul that the gearboxes are bullet proof however - the earlier cars are well known for having gearbox weaknesses - I had to have synchros on 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th replaced - ker-chiiiiing!

Other than that my only problem had been the secondary air recirculation pump failing. Twice. It's sat on top of the turbos, so gets a bit warm. Taken off now though


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> I would comment, but as a regular on RS246 I'm probably way too biased.
> 
> You really should read through some of the threads - lots of issues regularly discussed there :roll:
> 
> ...


Fair point, was more inclined to say the engine alone, however i'd not really heard of gearbox issues on the B5, certainly not in the same way the RS6 dropped boxes :lol:

RS246.com has to be the best place by far to get B5 info. Must be a huge number of B5 RS4 owners on there.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Been really thinking about doing the same for a while now.....  
Looked at a few but as mentioned, they're getting a little older now and many have seen a couple of owners and not seen much love.....
Having said that, there are a few nailers out there.  
I'll wait my time to get a good one in the right colour and spec (Avus :wink: ).
Was lucky enough to get a blast in a 480HP (MTM St3), blindingly quick and unbelievably sure footed, what a fantastic car  . Would prefer the B5 to the B7 (sorry Paul :-* ) the B5 just looks so much better. Don't doubt the huge advances made in the B7 but that front end just spoils the look IMHO.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Can only add to the positive views on rs246 - bought my B5 from an owner on that site, got all my questions answered there, got some decent group buy bargains. It's a bit less "chatty" than there, but that doesn't mean it's not good....

As for the B5 - hell of a car, wish I'd never sold it


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

I am not saying in anyway that the site is not good.

Its just that they wont tell me the bad things.......

Dont see anybody on here slating there car that often.... other than me and RS4 clutches lol


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i like the bigger rs and s models. but thinking ahead, as it's a big car and more of a cruiser, think i'll prefer it in auto. anything you would consider?


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

p1tse said:


> it's a big car and more of a cruiser


Don't kid yourself!!! Big, yes but surprisingly nimble and frightingly quick with a few well chosen mods...... bye-bye 911.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I had B5 way back - it was a good car. B7 is a far better car to drive.

Majority of B5s will now be at an age where things need replacing. Expensively.

I wouldn't touch a tuned car as the knock on effect on other components (gearbox, clutch, torsen etc), from extra boost, will be amplified.

Don't expect them to be anything but costly to run.

I was also an early memeber of RS246, but found it a little dry for my taste. Plenty of knowledge and experience of the cars there though.


----------

